# Trying to save paph maduiea (red)



## DeafOrchidLover (Apr 23, 2016)

Trying to save it, it had root rot over a year ago and I've tried everything, nothing works. So this is my last option and hopefully the new root will grow out. This is my first paphiodelium, though and do not lose it. It's in the water vase. Just noticed the new root, very tiny, hopefully it will grow. If this survives, I'm gonna cherish this one.  finger crossed!








Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeafOrchidLover (Apr 23, 2016)

I am considering myself good experieced with phalaenopsis and phalaenopsis species, I do know how to take care of it, I have no problem growing them if it has root rot and what else, heh but this paphiodelium has proved me some difficulties which I've tried to save over a year with no root. 

Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2016)

You are trying to root it in water?


----------



## DeafOrchidLover (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes, I am. I've tried everything so its my last resource I can try amd save. 

Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 24, 2016)

I don't think leaving it in the water is a good idea. It might just rot out.

If it has a new root coming out, then it is a great sign. 
Why don't you try sphagnum? 

Pot the plant in very large open mix since there are basically no roots, then stake it up so the plant does not wobble around.
Then place some moist sphag at the base of the plant. The newly emerging root should grow well into this moss layer. Make sure the moss stays moist at all times.

Good luck!


----------



## troy (Apr 24, 2016)

They sell maudies at trader joes, get another one to enjoy while your old one is recovering


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 25, 2016)

Well, every plant is different ( no mericlone as you know) and I'm sure it's special for her. 
It's irreplaceable.


----------



## C. Rothschild (May 5, 2016)

I've tried rescuing a plant in water. I asked for advice from some hydroponics growers and they suggested adding some hydrogen-peroxide to the water. I think it's only a temporary thing because the h-p just breaks down into oxygen and water in an hour or so.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 5, 2016)

Well, much less than in an hour.


----------



## C. Rothschild (May 6, 2016)

Plus I don't still have the plant. It did bubble and to something to the infected part but I wouldn't know how to measure the amount.


----------



## troy (May 6, 2016)

Submerging a paph in water for an extened amount of time will kill it


----------



## DeafOrchidLover (May 17, 2016)

Thank you for information. I just found out recently that it finally sprouts out lots of tiny roots. Oh boy! I was so overjoyed with excitement. I am thinking about moss or something else, not so sure. Its leaves, oh my! So full of color, very strong and firm. I've tried with kelpmax (weakly) and also calmag fertilizer, too. I do change water weekly. I also did took the risk like will it survive or not. Yes, this is my first and only paph and it's special. I ain't gonna waste $30 bucks trying to save this. I did bought phals which I wasnt so good at it, and killed it. Yep, I cried and felt like a faliure. Thank you all for kind words, encouraging and advices. BIG WHEW!

Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeafOrchidLover (May 17, 2016)

Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk


----------



## paphioboy (May 17, 2016)

Looks like it might just survive..  I'm guessing that there are actually 2 growths from a common point, hence the U-shaped stem? I also recently lost the mature fan of a large-flowered Maudiae from mites. I cut the top off and the bottom stem is sprouting new shoots similarly.


----------



## DeafOrchidLover (May 18, 2016)

Well it was really bad rot root, my fault, yep sooo pissed at myself for days. I used moss and coconut husk. Biggest mistake. When I I noticed something was off and I thou it could be the soil. The roots went DEAD, I MEANT DEAD. Gasp! Took me trying for a yea, lot of ways so I did my thid water culture. I don't use water all the way up, and I do let it dry sometimes. Dont ask me about the u shape thing. May I ask all on of you a question? Is it the hard to save paph over bad rot root? 

Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeafOrchidLover (May 22, 2016)

Recently repotted and it's looking good and hopeully for a nice growth and maybe lady slipper..





Finger crossed. 
Yes, I am in a lit eager to buy other on me. Its fast-growing sudik (cant spell it, its warm species. I also do like paph ventusm (spelling), so pretty. 

Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markhamite (May 22, 2016)

Good going!


----------

